# UK After Brexit



## hvsteve1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here's an interesting article from the Washington Post.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...5fed1b7a081_story.html?utm_term=.926510de745e


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 27, 2019)

When she next descends from the clouds... Mary Poppins will be met by immigration officers who will ask to see her papers or passport and determine if she is allowed to stay. No singing will be allowed until she clears customs.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 28, 2019)

Sorry, can't read the article without a contribution or subscription to the WP.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 29, 2019)

CanuckTravlr said:


> Sorry, can't read the article without a contribution or subscription to the WP.



Odd, I was able to read it although I was expecting not to be able. Anyway, you didn't miss much, just a lot of "as an American tourist you won't be affected".

The two main issues that are likely to have any impact on Americans visiting the UK is a better exchange rate between the $ and £ and potential longer queues at immigration as EU passengers will be joining the non British lines.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the summary.  I know that a bill was recently suggested by a British MP to reinstate the ability of citizens of Commonwealth realms who share HM Queen Elizabeth as monarch and head-of-state to be able to use the UK citizens line (e.g. Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Jamaica, Barbados, etc.).  Not sure the bill got off the ground or went anywhere, but I would have voted for that!!

I miss those days pre-EU when we got to use the UK and Commonwealth line, especially at Heathrow when two or three big jumbo jets have just landed from the USA.  Although if we are flying Air Canada Signature Class, the priority Customs and Immigration line is a very nice perk and good substitute.


----------



## w879jr1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> Odd, I was able to read it although I was expecting not to be able. Anyway, you didn't miss much, just a lot of "as an American tourist you won't be affected".
> 
> The two main issues that are likely to have any impact on Americans visiting the UK is a better exchange rate between the $ and £ and potential longer queues at immigration as EU passengers will be joining the non British lines.




Nobody can predict what the bankers will decide on exchange rates post Brexit. They don't like the uncertainty that we have been living with, and that may cease when the current Brexit farce ends one way or another. My personal experience is that the exchange rate against the dollar has been c**p for the past few years, and every time Boris or one of his pals spoke up it always got worse. A final decison either way may benefit the £.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 8, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> Odd, I was able to read it although I was expecting not to be able. Anyway, you didn't miss much, just a lot of "as an American tourist you won't be affected".
> 
> The two main issues that are likely to have any impact on Americans visiting the UK is a better exchange rate between the $ and £ and potential longer queues at immigration as EU passengers will be joining the non British lines.



Ugh!!!  It took us over an hour last May to get thru immigration at Heathrow;  one of several large planes landing at same time.  I shudder to think how long immigration will take with EU passengers too.  I'm glad we decided to visit last year and not this year or next.


----------

